# Texas Blonde's tarantula pics



## Texas Blonde (Jul 21, 2006)

I came back with a bunch of stuff from Arachnocon, so I decided to make a thread.  Of course, my new Canon 8.0mp digital SLR doesnt hurt.    Just wait until I get that macro lense!

This is my new Xenethsis immanis, thanks go Bill at TPB.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 21, 2006)

Cyriocosmus elegans


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 21, 2006)

Holothele sp "Aragua"


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 21, 2006)

Metriopelma sp carabobo  (I didnt even realize it had just molted until I looked at the pics.)


----------



## MRL (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice pictures Sky!


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 22, 2006)

Here are some pics of my massive Pterinochilus murinus.  I had no appreciation for this species until I actually saw mine.  It was funny, I bought 20 murinus slings 3 years ago, then got rid of them all.  Over spring break one of my slings came back to me.  I couldnt believe this beast was one of my babies.  



















Chowing down on a large Eublaberus prosticus nymph.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 22, 2006)

This is my female Aphonopelma chalcodes I caught last year at ATS.  I was the only person to find a T on the collecting trip I went on.  And I didnt even have a flashlight, lol, just the light from my cell phone.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 22, 2006)

Of course, the classic Grammostola rosea.  I had this one as a sling 3 years ago, at the same time as the OBT.  She came back to me at the same time too.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 22, 2006)

Ceratogyrus bechuanicus.  Yet another of the revolving spiders.  I cant really complain though, I sent them out as slings, and they came back as big females.   



















She reared up so high, she fell over.


----------



## Grim91Z (Jul 22, 2006)

That last pic is too funny. Haha!

Nice pics.


----------



## king7 (Jul 22, 2006)

great pics,cant wait to see the macro ones


----------



## IguanaMama (Jul 22, 2006)

Those are great pics, I think a couple should go in the arachnoboards best of collection.  I like the orange monster eating the orange monster and the C. bech falling backwards the best. hahahahaha


----------



## Texas Blonde (Nov 13, 2006)

Got a new girl at the petstore today.  I wasnt planning on buying anything, but she was just too gorgeous to pass up.  They had her labled as a rose hair, but she lacks the typical pink carapace and mirror patch.  I couldnt get a good pic of her with my ruler, but when shes stretched out walking, shes every bit of 6".  Fat too!  (Gravid maybe....)

Size comparison.  Unfortunatly, I have no money so I couldnt use a bill to compair her to.






Check out the beautiful long hairs on her chelicera.






I like big butts and I cannot lie.....


----------

